# Lookn fer luv!



## FLQuacker (Nov 28, 2018)

Haven't seen any evidence the ladies are ready yet...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=524034588007427









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354536678442558

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 28, 2018)

Had a 8 point chasing the ladies this morning in my front yard ... same guy chasing one doe right before dark down inside my back fence ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

